# Which Grill To Buy: PK 300 vs Weber Master Touch?



## DitmasPork (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm planning on buying a new grill for my parent's—partly because they only have a couple of old, rusted, cheap grills; and also have a higher quality grill for me and siblings to use when cooking at out parent's home. We're fairly experienced grillers.

My shortlist has been whittled down to two—Weber Master Touch or the PK 300.

Wanted to get opinions from experienced grillers/smokers who've used either or both grills. Whatever I buy for them will be used for both grilling and smoking. Please limit comments to Weber Master Touch or the PK 300—as I've already done research on lots of other brands and grill types.


----------



## DrD23 (Aug 9, 2022)

hard to go wrong with weber IMHO. I almost always recommend them for anything short of the luxury category (lynx, Hestan et al...). That being said I don't have experience with the PK


----------



## McMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Yeah, Weber is the classic for a reason. I've had a few--all dependable and tough.
I've never used that PK300, but it looks like a nice grille. The lid looks heavier than the Weber, it's a hinged lid so you don't have to fiddle with where to put it/hang it, and the rectangular shape has less of a footprint than the round Weber. Seems to be well thought-out. I should give one a try!

(Edit: Just saw the price-tag for the PK. Yowsah! I'm not trying that one anytime soon...)


----------



## AT5760 (Aug 9, 2022)

I've got a Weber kettle, not a Master Touch. My current one is about 5 years old and still in excellent shape. I recently moved to a two-burner Weber Spirit because the heat-up time makes it hard to grill during the week. I'll still smoke on the kettle.

It's a great grill. Well thought out and pretty versatile. There is enough room for two zones and you can smoke on it (snake method) fairly easily. 

I seriously considered a PK a couple of years ago. Everything that I read said that they are darned near indestructible and will last forever. Your parents are in Hawaii, right? If that is the case, with the extra humidity and rust concerns, that would make me lean pretty heavily toward the PK. From a specs standpoint, the PK is probably a better smoker setup with four vents and a rectangular shape.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 9, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> I've got a Weber kettle, not a Master Touch. My current one is about 5 years old and still in excellent shape. I recently moved to a two-burner Weber Spirit because the heat-up time makes it hard to grill during the week. I'll still smoke on the kettle.
> 
> It's a great grill. Well thought out and pretty versatile. There is enough room for two zones and you can smoke on it (snake method) fairly easily.
> 
> I seriously considered a PK a couple of years ago. Everything that I read said that they are darned near indestructible and will last forever. Your parents are in Hawaii, right? If that is the case, with the extra humidity and rust concerns, that would make me lean pretty heavily toward the PK. From a specs standpoint, the PK is probably a better smoker setup with four vents and a rectangular shape.


Yeah, me parent's are in Hawaii; the smaller footprint and aluminum of PK a plus. I was initially looking at the Weber Kettle Premium, but figured the price wouldn't be much different to the Master Touch once I bought baskets, etc.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 9, 2022)

McMan said:


> Yeah, Weber is the classic for a reason. I've had a few--all dependable and tough.
> I've never used that PK300, but it looks like a nice grille. The lid looks heavier than the Weber, it's a hinged lid so you don't have to fiddle with where to put it/hang it, and the rectangular shape has less of a footprint than the round Weber. Seems to be well thought-out. I should give one a try!
> 
> (Edit: Just saw the price-tag for the PK. Yowsah! I'm not trying that one anytime soon...)


I did cringe when I saw the price of a PK 300 ($560), but then realized it's about the price as a decent gyuto, this will last for years, and people typically don't collect grills. Or do they?


----------



## Kgp (Aug 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I did cringe when I saw the price of a PK 300 ($560), but then realized it's about the price as a decent gyuto, this will last for years, and people typically don't collect grills. Or do they?


I’ve got three green eggs and a Weber gas. Does that make me collector? More likely a fool with too much disposable income.


----------



## Bear (Aug 9, 2022)

I've had a performer kettle and a summit gasser, the fins that clear the ash on my kettle would rust out every 3 years and the flavor bars and gas tubes on the summit rusted out after 5. I don't know anything about the pk 300 but a couple of my eggs I've had for over 20 years now.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 9, 2022)

Bear said:


> I've had a performer kettle and a summit gasser, the fins that clear the ash on my kettle would rust out every 3 years and the flavor bars and gas tubes on the summit rusted out after 5. I don't know anything about the pk 300 but a couple of my eggs I've had for over 20 years now.


If I were buying for myself, and had a yard, I’d probably get an egg—but since it’s a gift, the egg’s weight and learning curve is prohibitive.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 9, 2022)

Kgp said:


> I’ve got three green eggs and a Weber gas. Does that make me collector? More likely a fool with too much disposable income.


Unless you’re firing them up daily, I guess you might be a collector? Aren’t Kamado Joe’s and Green Eggs the Katos and Shigs of backyard bbq-ers?


----------



## Michi (Aug 9, 2022)

Kgp said:


> I’ve got three green eggs and a Weber gas.


Honest question: why would one buy three identical grills?


----------



## Bear (Aug 9, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> If I were buying for myself, and had a yard, I’d probably get an egg—but since it’s a gift, the egg’s weight and learning curve is prohibitive.



I would go with the PK 300, it looks well built.



Michi said:


> Honest question: why would one buy three identical grills?


More real estate, more options, different temps at the same time and charcoal consumption, on my small I can cook four burgers with a handful of charcoal. A 6hr smoke on my large would take 7 or 8 pounds.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 9, 2022)

I have the Weber; I LOVE the thing. I was given a cheaper model. the one with the dangerous plate ash catcher. it lasted for a decade with only one time I had to buy parts. the ash sweeper and grill got gross and rusty. easy fix. I ended up moving into a tiny temp apartment while I house shopped and gave it to a friend.. it is still going.

I bought the Weber Master touch. the new ash catcher is a game changer. you can let it burn down safely, and tiny ashes won't dribble down and blow across a dry lawn. haha. cleaning and dumping it is easy. thanks for the reminder, I need to do it now.

now the practical reason to why the weber kettle? the shape! I've baked oven baked friend chicken in mine. the round shape really moves the heat around evenly. it cooks really evenly. I do play it safe and put the fatter sides of meat cuts towards the fire, but in general it cooks very evenly. I think the heat is going around in the circle without any sharp corners. I also like how it is round so my 15" paella pan fits in it perfectly.


----------



## Kgp (Aug 9, 2022)

Michi said:


> Honest question: why would one buy three identical grills?


Three different sizes, large, small, and mini. Mini can handle couple of burgers or chops or a big steak. Small can take a spatchcocked chicken, large can do a twenty pound turkey or several pork butts. The large can do it all, but uses lots more charcoal to get it done. The mini wasn’t necessary, but I got it for a very good price and I can’t pass up a bargain!


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2022)

Geez, after doing more research I've realized that shopping for a grill is akin to shopping for a new gyuto, there's always something shinier for a little more money. 

The PK 300 is $560, Weber MT $300—and for $599 I could get a Traeger Messa 22!


----------



## AT5760 (Aug 10, 2022)

Traegers aren't grills though. They are smokers. We've got a nice, locally owned store in town that sells grills and smokers (BGE, Weber, Primo, Yoder, GMG). Both owners are competition smokers who are really knowledgeable. Before buying my Weber Spirit this year, I met with one of the owners twice to talk about what was the best fit for me. Even though he sells pellet smokers, he didn't recommend one for me. Why? Because it's not going to effectively sear/grill food. It's not designed to do that. It's designed as a smoker and that's where it excels. 

I trust what he had to say more than most online reviews because he works will all types of products and seemed much more interested in a happy customer than making a big sale.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> Traegers aren't grills though. They are smokers. We've got a nice, locally owned store in town that sells grills and smokers (BGE, Weber, Primo, Yoder, GMG). Both owners are competition smokers who are really knowledgeable. Before buying my Weber Spirit this year, I met with one of the owners twice to talk about what was the best fit for me. Even though he sells pellet smokers, he didn't recommend one for me. Why? Because it's not going to effectively sear/grill food. It's not designed to do that. It's designed as a smoker and that's where it excels.
> 
> I trust what he had to say more than most online reviews because he works will all types of products and seemed much more interested in a happy customer than making a big sale.



This particular Traeger is a grill (hot and fast) and a smoker.

I'd used the Traeger as an example to a point—the reality is I'll likely not get a Traeger because of the learning curve for who I'm buying it for.

Weber Master Touch and PK 300 are the frontrunners.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Aug 10, 2022)

I am a Weber fan boy. I have owned well over a dozen kettles and WSM's. That being said I have cooked on a PK and I think it is a better grill. No rust, better temperature control and easier to do a multiple zones in. If you want the best grill go PK. If you want on grill that you can outfit to do a ton of stuff with accessories like: pizza, rotisserie, smoker etc go Weber. If I was getting one for my parents I would either gift them a Weber or buy them a PK


----------



## RonB (Aug 10, 2022)

In case you haven't seen these reviews:

Weber Master-Touch 22" Review

Portable Kitchen PK300 Review

Max Good is the only full time outdoor cooker reviewer in the US. He is paid by Amazing Ribs, not the manufacturers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 10, 2022)

the Weber flat out works. so simple. boring like sliced wonder bread, but i only went for "it works". i have it down to where i can get the temps fairly repeatable by using the vents. 

i'm gonna marinate some chicken wings tonight for some Weber action tomorrow.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 10, 2022)

i have a friend that majored in marketing. he said it's called "prestige pricing" . the manufacturers bump up the cost to make the goods seem better. i dont talk much to that friend anymore, but will never forget him telling me this. more $ = more pretigious. my $300 weber kicks ass.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2022)

RonB said:


> In case you haven't seen these reviews:
> 
> Weber Master-Touch 22" Review
> 
> ...


Cheers, I've read those.
I like the content of AmazingRibs, but honestly I try to avoid that website as much as possible. IMHO, one of the most poorly designed websites—very unenjoyable to read through, the articles are squeezed in between the ads on three sides and a masthead; can't even see the entire image of the grill without scrolling. Just my design rant on poor design.
BTW, I like Max Good's reviews.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Aug 10, 2022)

I agree that site design sucks! I've had a bunch of Webers, and my current and previous are just under the MT series. So, the ash catcher and bottom ash sweeper/vent control are on mine like the MT. It's a great system and their paint is very good. However, the sweeper tends to get stuck, fatigue and will break over time. But, you can get replacements for them that aren't too bad to replace and only $25. I use mine year round and quite a bit running it fairly hot mostly using hardwood charcoal. I can't comment on the PK as I've never even seen one work.


----------



## Oshidashi (Aug 10, 2022)

I've always been a Weber guy, but I've seen the PK. It's heavier gauge, has a more convenient shape, looks better, and will probably last longer (my Webers, here in humid Florida, rust out after a couple of years and have to be replaced). On the other hand, it looks from photos (so I'm not sure about it) that it could be more difficult to get the old ashes out of the PK.


----------



## e30Birdy (Aug 10, 2022)

I don't own a PK but i would grab a PK360 all day. It's my end game charcoal grill. I have had my kettle for 12 years probably and we cook 1 or 2 times a week on it if i ain't smoking something. Proce is high but one needs to think about the amount of years one will have one, a set of grill grates and you are set.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2022)

e30Birdy said:


> I don't own a PK but i would grab a PK360 all day. It's my end game charcoal grill. I have had my kettle for 12 years probably and we cook 1 or 2 times a week on it if i ain't smoking something. Proce is high but one needs to think about the amount of years one will have one, a set of grill grates and you are set.


If I had a yard, and buying for myself, I'd get the PK360, such a cool looking design to it.


----------



## e30Birdy (Aug 10, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> If I had a yard, and buying for myself, I'd get the PK360, such a cool looking design to it.


Yeah that grill is a monster and built to last. Sure my kettle has lasted but the inside of the lid is all bubbly and well this thing is seriously flimsy, especially for what they are charging for them here in Europe. I will get a 360 at some point but first need to build my stick burner..


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 10, 2022)

the PK looks badass!!! too late to change my vote? 

how do you get the spent ash out? that part was not clear to me.


----------



## Stx00lax (Aug 10, 2022)

I’m a huge pk fan. I’ve cooked at least one meal per week on it for the past 5 years. Ash management is definitely a thing. Although not pretty, a full sized hotel pan underneath is a serviceable catcher. I’m not sure it’s a grill for everyone, but it does perform. I like the small footprint, minimalist design and the heat/vent control make it easy to dial in and maintain temps for smoking. It’s also efficient with charcoal because of its design and thickness which also allows for it to get rippin hot. It’s a meat grilling machine. I still think the Weber is probably more well suited to most average cooks. If cost isn’t a factor and you don’t mind the messiness, I’d say go for the pk. Someday I’ll upgrade to the 360.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 11, 2022)

I'd check out this company. I used to work for them. Would recommend them.





BBQ Grills, Outdoor Kitchens & Supply Store | Barbeques Galore


Since 1980 our experts have been making it easy to choose the best outdoor BBQ grill at the best price. We've got top brands to choose from. Save now!




www.bbqgalore.com


----------



## Justinv (Aug 11, 2022)

I suggest the weber performer deluxe. I had an earlier version that seems nearly identical for 15+ years. The gas start is super convenient and gets it going in 10 minutes, similar to a gas grill. I think the gas start is a required feature for anything regularly used.


----------



## jjlotti (Aug 11, 2022)

Bear said:


> I've had a performer kettle and a summit gasser, the fins that clear the ash on my kettle would rust out every 3 years and the flavor bars and gas tubes on the summit rusted out after 5. I don't know anything about the pk 300 but a couple of my eggs I've had for over 20 years now.


Completely different experience from my summit. What you see is a 16 year old s-470...yes I replaced the manifold and burners and drip plates at 12 years but I seriously think this box will outlive me.


----------



## jjlotti (Aug 11, 2022)

Both the grills are viable performers you are looking at, but neither have the feature I find most important for a charcoal grill. Grills that have a crank, that allows you to adjust the coals, are infinitely more functional than grills where you adjust the grates. Steak example. Build your fire on one end, crank fire up, sear. Lower coals, move steaks to other side and finish at 350. So easy with the crank. A royal B without.
This is KKF and I give you the Hasty Bake grill. Now this is a emmmmm "hand built" performer akin to the blue 1 beauty your using to cut up
your shish kabob.


----------



## jjlotti (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

Justinv said:


> I suggest the weber performer deluxe. I had an earlier version that seems nearly identical for 15+ years. The gas start is super convenient and gets it going in 10 minutes, similar to a gas grill. I think the gas start is a required feature for anything regularly used.


Cheers. The weber performer deluxe looks like a very good grill at a good price. However, several things are a deal breaker—the gas ignition is a no-go, people I'm buying it for are bbq luddites (preferring crumpled newspaper to startup coals) and they'd be worried about the gas canister exploding (hot Hawaiian sun is brutal); also the weber performer deluxe is too big, it will be a grill stored in the tool shed after each use as mentioned in my first post. 

The Weber 22 Kettle or Master Touch about as large as I'd go. There's a big park bench next to where the grill will sit, that's used to put trays, cooked/raw ingredients, tools, etc.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

jjlotti said:


> Both the grills are viable performers you are looking at, but neither have the feature I find most important for a charcoal grill. Grills that have a crank, that allows you to adjust the coals, are infinitely more functional than grills where you adjust the grates. Steak example. Build your fire on one end, crank fire up, sear. Lower coals, move steaks to other side and finish at 350. So easy with the crank. A royal B without.
> This is KKF and I give you the Hasty Bake grill. Now this is a emmmmm "hand built" performer akin to the blue 1 beauty your using to cut up
> your shish kabob.


Interesting, can you give and example (brands, etc.) of grills that "have a crank, that allows you to adjust the coals"?

Is what you're talking about similar to the high end Kalamazoo Grills? Are there low end alternatives?





K750 Freestanding Gaucho Grill with Sideburner | Kalamazoo Outdoor Gourmet


K750GS:Harness the rugged power and incomparable flavor of wood fire grilling. The Gaucho Grill's gas starter system...Learn more!




kalamazoogourmet.com





$37,830!!!!! This is a gorgeous grill!!!! But seriously, to buy this I'd have to sell my entire knife/stone collection, cash in some stocks, and buy a MISEN to cut steaks.


----------



## jjlotti (Aug 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Interesting, can you give and example (brands, etc.) of grills that "have a crank, that allows you to adjust the coals"?
> 
> Is what you're talking about similar to the high end Kalamazoo Grills? Are there low end alternatives?
> 
> ...


Sorry Ditmas, bad name imo for a great charcoal grill. Hasty Bake is the name.. About 1200 usd


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

Stx00lax said:


> View attachment 192788
> View attachment 192789
> View attachment 192790
> 
> ...


Cool. So, you have the Original Original PK, as opposed to the New Original PK300, right? The small footprint a major plus. You have any problems with the lit falling off the hinge or slamming shut while open? Honest question. Sometimes it gets windy in my parent's backyard. I do like some of the upgrades they worked into the PK300.
Whatever grill I get will mostly be used by me and my sister during visits, which is quite regularly. My sister is a serious griller/smoker from Colorado, she has a good pellet grill. 
TBH, both the Weber Master Touch and PK300 are still running neck and neck for various reasons.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

jjlotti said:


> Sorry Ditmas, bad name imo for a great charcoal grill. Hasty Bake is the name.. About 1200 usd


Hahahah, yeah, a terrible name!!! They look good, but sadly most are beyond my humble budget. 

However, LOVE the little Hasty Bake competition steak grill—dig the 'tool box' look. Not very versatile, but would be a killer fish, steak, chicken grill IMO.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 11, 2022)

not to hyjack. but the butcher paper my butchers wrap the meat is the superior fire starter. it blows away newsprint, which i dont even get anymore.

the butcher paper is wax coated so it is a firebomb wick. another bonus of going to a real butcher to get meats.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> not to hyjack. but the butcher paper my butchers wrap the meat is the superior fire starter. it blows away newsprint, which i dont even get anymore.
> 
> the butcher paper is wax coated so it is a firebomb wick. another bonus of going to a real butcher to get meats.


My parent's—who grill is being bought for—just use balls of newspaper, and will never change. I'll be buying a charcoal chimney, that I'll use with the grill.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 11, 2022)

i love the chimney. love love it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i love the chimney. love love it.


The more I look into bbq stuff, the more I realize how it can become a major money suck! Grill, tools, price of brisket and short ribs, ingredients for rubs, etc.


----------



## Justinv (Aug 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> The more I look into bbq stuff, the more I realize how it can become a major money suck! Grill, tools, price of brisket and short ribs, ingredients for rubs, etc.



I think your grill might be about the same price as a pack of ribeyes and a tank of gas.


----------



## Bear (Aug 11, 2022)

jjlotti said:


> Completely different experience from my summit. What you see is a 16 year old s-470...yes I replaced the manifold and burners and drip plates at 12 years but I seriously think this box will outlive me. View attachment 192832


For what I paid I was hoping that would have been my experience, they wanted $350 for the parts. I gave it to my son in law and he ended up junking it.


----------



## Stx00lax (Aug 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Cool. So, you have the Original Original PK, as opposed to the New Original PK300, right? The small footprint a major plus. You have any problems with the lit falling off the hinge or slamming shut while open? Honest question. Sometimes it gets windy in my parent's backyard. I do like some of the upgrades they worked into the PK300.
> Whatever grill I get will mostly be used by me and my sister during visits, which is quite regularly. My sister is a serious griller/smoker from Colorado, she has a good pellet grill.
> TBH, both the Weber Master Touch and PK300 are still running neck and neck for various reasons.


Duuuuuude. I did not even realize the OG had been replaced. I’m so out of the loop. I’ll step aside


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

Stx00lax said:


> Duuuuuude. I did not even realize the OG had been replaced. I’m so out of the loop. I’ll step aside


The Original is still available, it's about $100 cheaper than the 'New Original.'








The Original PK Grill & Smoker - Classic Silver


View the award-winning Original PK Grill and Smoker here! The Original PK Grill will be the best and last grill you'll ever purchase. Get yours today.




www.pkgrills.com


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2022)

I just watched a guy use an old paint brush to push the spent ash out of the back of PK360. the Weber wins this criteria by a mile.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 12, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I just watched a guy use an old paint brush to push the spent ash out of the back of PK360. the Weber wins this criteria by a mile.


I've grilled a lot, but have only used super cheap, rusty grills, just dumping spent ash over the lemongrass in the backyard. That said, I've read that the Weber Kettle ash mechanism sometimes breaks down; but the PK grill seems to require more work getting the ash out. Definite pros/cons with both.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 12, 2022)

Specs on both grills which I should've included in the initial post. Weber the more cost effective, comes with baskets and built in thermometer; I'd have to spend an additional $40 for a lid thermometer for the PK 300. I've a few months to consider the two befor pulling the trigger. Despite the higher cost, the smaller footprint of PK 300 an attraction.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I've grilled a lot, but have only used super cheap, rusty grills, just dumping spent ash over the lemongrass in the backyard. That said, I've read that the Weber Kettle ash mechanism sometimes breaks down; but the PK grill seems to require more work getting the ash out. Definite pros/cons with both.


yea. I had my old 15 year old grill rust out the ash sweeper. that is my only instance. I abused that poor grill. just stored it in the backyard uncovered. I'd find an ash paste in the bottom after a rain storm. the repair: I think I changed it out for a few bucks. it was the easiest repair in my existence as a human. CAKE. It was barely a blip on my annoyance radar. I'd happily do it if I didn't have to have a brush to store.. brushing ash is a non starter. for me.


----------



## RonB (Aug 12, 2022)

I wouldn't waste money on a thermometer for the lid. You actually want the thermo about the same height as what you're cooking because a dome thermometer will register a much higher temp than what the meat, (or whatever), is cooking at. There are a lot of leave in thermometer available and I suggest you return to the Amazing Ribs reviews and check out thermometers.


----------



## RonB (Aug 12, 2022)

I thought you'd like to know that PK is having a sale.

PK Grills Charcoal Grill and Smoker | Portable Kitchen


----------



## Justinv (Aug 12, 2022)

RonB said:


> I wouldn't waste money on a thermometer for the lid. You actually want the thermo about the same height as what you're cooking



I disagree. The temperature value is different than the temp at the grate but its useful information. Experience will let you factor it into cook times. 

If the thermometer on my charcoal grill is reading 200F then I know I can cook shrimp for 30s a side because the thermometer actually went all the way around well past 600F and its well on its way to melting the grate. Perfect temp.


----------



## RonB (Aug 12, 2022)

Justinv said:


> I disagree. The temperature value is different than the temp at the grate but its useful information. Experience will let you factor it into cook times.
> 
> If the thermometer on my charcoal grill is reading 200F then I know I can cook shrimp for 30s a side because the thermometer actually went all the way around well past 600F and its well on its way to melting the grate. Perfect temp.


You are welcome to disagree with me, but what do you do when a recipe sez cook at 225° or whatever. By having your temp probe at the same level as the meat, ya don't have to worry about figuring the actual cooking temp, 'cause your probe will tell you.

And when I cook chicken on my kettle, I also use the dome temp because the actual grate temp is not critical. I'm cooking just about as hot as it will go anyway.


----------



## drsmp (Aug 12, 2022)

Love my Weber and these hinges make it even better









Custom 22.5″ Lid Hinge for Weber Kettle Grill


The Weber 22.5″ Kettle is an amazing piece of BBQ and grilling technology! We use ours a ton, but as we’re sure you will agree — it’s always tough to find a good place to set the lid! Finally, we …




unknownbbq.com


----------



## Justinv (Aug 13, 2022)

RonB said:


> You are welcome to disagree with me, but what do you do when a recipe sez cook at 225° or whatever.



Ya for smoking I stick a meat thermometer in a wine cork and put it right on the grate to get accurate temperatures. I totally agree with you that the lid temp isn’t for any precision measurement. But if I’m cooking a couple chops on a Tuesday night I just need something to give me an idea of 4 mins a side or 5. An instant read temp in the chop gets the final verdict anyway.


----------



## Bear (Aug 13, 2022)

This is interesting.


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Aug 13, 2022)

Weber wins for versatility and accessories. 

PK will last a lot longer in tough environments.


----------



## Doug (Aug 14, 2022)

I bought a PK about three years ago. Have used Weber grills for decades. What I like about the PK is the rectangular cooking surface. I find it is much more convenient to control a two zone cooking set up for reverse sear and to have an area to keep food warm while searing meat. I love the cast aluminum construction. This will probably be the last charcoal I purchase. I was at the Wahiawa Ace Hardware this week and noticed they now have PK grills for sale. This may be a plus for you as you won’t have to deal with shipping.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2022)

Doug said:


> I bought a PK about three years ago. Have used Weber grills for decades. What I like about the PK is the rectangular cooking surface. I find it is much more convenient to control a two zone cooking set up for reverse sear and to have an area to keep food warm while searing meat. I love the cast aluminum construction. This will probably be the last charcoal I purchase. I was at the Wahiawa Ace Hardware this week and noticed they now have PK grills for sale. This may be a plus for you as you won’t have to deal with shipping.


Cheers! Still haven’t definitively decided on PK vs Weber. Don’t want to drive to Wahiawa if I can help it—my parents are in Hawaii Kai. I know if buying a PK I can order one at Lowes or Home Depot in Honolulu and pick it up there.

Honestly, for me one of the main draws of PK is smaller footprint, cooler looking design, aluminum build; what Weber Master Touch has going for it is lower costs (comes with thermometer, baskets). Ultimately, I know they’ll both cook well.

PK 300 is about $560, plus $45 for the thermometer.

Both running neck and neck for me.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 16, 2022)

Ask someone knowledgeable in HW how long the Webers last in that environment. That should inform if the PK is worth the extra $$$$…


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2022)

parbaked said:


> Ask someone knowledgeable in HW how long the Webers last in that environment. That should inform if the PK is worth the extra $$$$…


Everything rusts in Hawaii, I sure the Weber will too. IMO, the PK is worth the money—comes down to if I can afford it. Also, AFAIK, Weber is made in the USA; PK is made in China, but assembled in the USA (not a deal breaker).


Amazon.com: Customer Questions & Answers


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 16, 2022)

my old Weber didn't rust out. at least not any of the important parts like the tub. the powder coating is pretty robust if you ask me.

the bolt for the ash sweeper did rust. the grill was just kinda nasty. my younger self really was a lazy person with a grill. ash when wet is apparently very corrosive. hahah.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my old Weber didn't rust out. at least not any of the important parts like the tub. the powder coating is pretty robust if you ask me.
> 
> the bolt for the ash sweeper did rust. the grill was just kinda nasty. my younger self really was a lazy person with a grill. ash when wet is apparently very corrosive. hahah.



I didn't know that wet ash is very corrosive? 

Yesterday I examined a 22" Weber Kettle Premium at PC Richards just to see the size—not as big as I thought, which was good.


----------



## PappaG (Aug 16, 2022)

As this is a gift, and in Hawaii, I don't know if my thoughts will help/apply, but around me, in NJ, you can pick up a nice clean used Weber for at least 50% off retail if not more. Grills are something that go on sale on places like facebook market place all of the time around me....
If you can buy a used one, try it out for a while, and then upgrade if it fails to meet your expectation.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 16, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I didn't know that wet ash is very corrosive?
> 
> Yesterday I examined a 22" Weber Kettle Premium at PC Richards just to see the size—not as big as I thought, which was good.


okay, I am guessing. it is an alkaline right?


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> okay, I am guessing. it is an alkaline right?


Dunno, I'm no scientist—sounds right.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 16, 2022)

PappaG said:


> As this is a gift, and in Hawaii, I don't know if my thoughts will help/apply, but around me, in NJ, you can pick up a nice clean used Weber for at least 50% off retail if not more. Grills are something that go on sale on places like facebook market place all of the time around me....
> If you can buy a used one, try it out for a while, and then upgrade if it fails to meet your expectation.


Good suggestion. However, since it's a gift, I'd rather get something new—don't have time to search classifieds; want something new and shiny; an unassembled grill is easier to transport; my mom would get grossed out knowing that a stranger's food was on the grill.
Outta curiosity, I went to CraigsList, there's only a Weber Kettle Performer in Maui.


----------



## Michi (Aug 16, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> okay, I am guessing. it is an alkaline right?


Yes. Ash and water form lye, which is quite corrosive.


----------



## jjlotti (Aug 17, 2022)

Michi said:


> Yes. Ash and water form lye, which is quite corrosive.


File this under.... Unnecessary conversions for your grandparents.


----------

